# Great Barrier Reef - Catlan Project.... .



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Very COOL Project and Pics.....Enjoy.....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/ea...-the-Catlin-Seaview-Survey.html?frame=2396383


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Those are some nice Pics.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very Cool but so sad


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW! Great link! 
Anyone know what pictures #6 and #13 are?
So strange looking, is #6 some sort of clam?


----------

